# [WHFB] Curious Request



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I am looking for a bunch of infantry guys, just odds and sods. I don't care what race, type or anything like that just 20mm base size infantry models. preferably all different dudes as well. Does anyone have such a collection of chaff they want rid of?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have a look through my bitz box for you when I get home at the weekend IIRC I got some Bret peasants, gobbos and might have some skaven and empire knocking around. What you planning?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I need to make Spirit host bases. So I want wandering souls from any of the Fantasy Races really, ghosted up and based.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a problem, i'll see what I can do

I thought it was some Vamp nonsense


----------

